# New Shop opening in Dunstable!!



## glidergirl

Just thought I'd let you all know, WRIGGLES will be oficially opening on Saturday 30th August at 10am.

It's a huge very well laid out shop, it's spacious and they are aiming to have a relaxed and friendly atmosphere and even have a sofa area for chatting. 

The staff/owners are all very friendly and down to earth and really lovely guys and gals, they are keepers themselves so they are experienced and they are also very knowledgable. 

The shop is at * 1 Ashton Square, Dunstable, LU6 3SN *so if you're from Dunstable or surrounding areas it really is well worth popping down and saying hello! There MIGHT even be Champagne (or similar), well I put MY order in for champagne (or similar) so if there is, you can thank me! 

We'll be making the long trek from Shropshire for the opening so I hope to see a few of you there :2thumb:.


----------



## GAD58Y

hi can i have your phone num 4 the shop please thanks


----------



## glidergirl

Wow, it's lucky I looked on here ... the phone number for Wrigglies is 01582 699146.


----------



## GAD58Y

thanks very much lol glad you did look on here thanks again: victory:


----------



## kaycg

*shop visit*

been to wriggle today what a reptile shop. Staff very helpful and friendly. Will go again very soon after pay day


----------

